# 1/3 Scale Galloway Hit-n-Miss (2 videos)



## Jadecy (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe a certain "super" machanist (ie interpret as wizard, artist, master craftsman, ...) has already posted this as a work in progress. He machined this engine but I did have the pleasure of performing the first run.

I am not going to name names but he can feel free to jump in if he likes. Most of you probably already know who machined/built this engine. 

I will have this engine at my booth at NAMES if you want to stop by and see it. I don't have time to get it prettied up before the show but it will be painted soon. One video shows me fiddling with the governor and in the other it is running fine on its own. I had to make a spring adjustment on the governor weight. 

This engine uses an igniter and is a low tension ignition system. I didn't have time to wrap a proper coil so I am using the coil from a 12v automotive relay scrounged from my electronic junk bin. It doesn't produce a great spark but it is good enough.

My bench just has a center post and wobbles a bit due to flex and uneven floor. Please disregard the rattling sound. I left some stuff setiing on the table and it was making noise.

This is the largest model I have with 10" flywheels. This thing could do some real work.

Enjoy the video!!!! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQn5a_AfDHE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPOkmiqrP2U&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Doug,
I'm glad to see it runs so well. It looks like the igniter is working fine. I'll stop by at NAMES and have a look.
George


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting the video. Nice runner and a fine job by the "certain super machinist". 

I'm glad to see Richard Shelly's Galloway line will stay in production. 

I'll have my 1/4 Galloway at NAMES and there may be one or two more at our table.


Regards,
Chuck


----------



## metalmad (Apr 27, 2011)

She is a beauty allright 
down the track i would like to do a hit and miss on this scale.
I enjoy them so much more when I can see em :big:
Pete


----------



## Robert Olbrich (Mar 27, 2021)

I'd like some help on building a 1/3 scale galloway if I join can I see videos and get help. I'm not a master Machinist, but have built a couple of steam engines. Thanks. Bob. At [email protected]


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 27, 2021)

Just copy and paste the video URLs from the first post into your browser to see the videos and ask what questions you have about your engine.

Also take a look at my build thread here


----------



## Richard Hed (Mar 28, 2021)

Robert Olbrich said:


> I'd like some help on building a 1/3 scale galloway if I join can I see videos and get help. I'm not a master Machinist, but have built a couple of steam engines. Thanks. Bob. At [email protected]


You can get help if you show us your steam engines.  YOu can get MORE help if you show us them RUNNING.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 28, 2021)

He has not got a steam engine, maybe some other people need help telling an IC engine from a steam engine   And if he is here asking for help I suspect it's not yet built or if it is then it's not running.


----------



## Robert Olbrich (Mar 29, 2021)

Jasonb said:


> He has not got a steam engine, maybe some other people need help telling an IC engine from a steam engine   And if he is here asking for help I suspect it's not yet built or if it is then it's not running.


I know the difference between a steam engine and a ic engine. I said I built a couple of steam engines. And now I like to try a hit and miss engine,so before I start on it I like to ask questions. I having trouble with the prints. And how some of the parts are set up to be worked


----------



## Richard Hed (Mar 29, 2021)

Robert Olbrich said:


> I know the difference between a steam engine and a ic engine. I said I built a couple of steam engines. And now I like to try a hit and miss engine,so before I start on it I like to ask questions. I having trouble with the prints. And how some of the parts are set up to be worked


Did you get them to run?  I have five engines, one of which runs very poorly--I didn't make it but I thimpfk I will look into what parts are binding and maybe rebuild it.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 30, 2021)

Robert, are you using the old prints by Richard Shelley which did have some problems, the redrawn ones that George Britnell did are a lot better and can be bought from Minicastings

My thread that I linked to earlier shown most of the setups that I used but feel free to ask any specific questions.






						1/3rd scale 5hp Galloway Build
					

The model is of the 5hp Galloway round rod hit and miss engine to 1/3rd scale so its quite a big old lump.      Originally made by Richard Shelley the Galloway kits are now done by  Linley Machine  under the Minicastings range and are available in a number of different scales. You can also get...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com


----------



## Robert Olbrich (Apr 3, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> Did you get them to run?  I have five engines, one of which runs very poorly--I didn't make it but I thimpfk I will look into what parts are binding and maybe rebuild it.


One of them is a isolation engine it has to run fast to stay running,I like slow running engines. The S50 stuart engine I had to take off .005 off the right front cylinder mounting boss on the base. And had to take off .015 the side of the crank boss to move the connecting rod over to get the slider to move freely.i have to make the hole to mount the cylinder and do the timing yet. I'm still learning how to use this site. I don't know how to send pic yet. I think I got it


----------



## Robert Olbrich (Apr 3, 2021)

Jasonb said:


> Robert, are you using the old prints by Richard Shelley which did have some problems, the redrawn ones that George Britnell did are a lot better and can be bought from Minicastings
> 
> My thread that I linked to earlier shown most of the setups that I used but feel free to ask any specific questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Olbrich (Apr 3, 2021)

I


Jasonb said:


> Robert, are you using the old prints by Richard Shelley which did have some problems, the redrawn ones that George Britnell did are a lot better and can be bought from Minicastings
> 
> My thread that I linked tlo earlier shown most of the setups that I used but feel free to ask any specific questions.
> 
> ...


I have George Britnell prints. One Question I have is on this site one of the pic on cutting the bore in the water hopper for the sleeve the inner bore is cut .010 under size and they say cut the other end .100 under size am I reading that right. I have not started on it yet. I want to see what other tools I need to do this engine. I'm sure I going to have a lot of questions when I get started.


----------

